# Darkroom Book?



## wardcbm (Jan 30, 2005)

I was wondering whether anyone might be able to recommend a book that would serve as a good introduction to the darkroom...   My sister has a simple Jessops darkroom set up at home which I have access to, but I am really a beginner in this area!

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2005)

I've never read a single one.   I took a beginner's darkroom course and just continue to practice, and I still consider myself a beginner!       I will betcha Ksmattfish will be along to recommend the Ansel Adams trilogy: The Camera, The Negative, and The Print.   He swears by them!   He can tell you more.


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2005)

Take a look around eBay in the photography books sections (there's three floating about I think) and do a search for "enlarging". You normally see some books on the cheap. I got three for around £3 I think. They were cheap so I grabed them...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 30, 2005)

I do like Ansel's books, but the first books I'd recommend are Henry Horenstein's Black and White Photography, and Beyond Basic Photography.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 1, 2005)

The better darkroom books are written in braille.


----------



## matchframe (Feb 11, 2005)

The best book to have in the darkroom is the Kodak Black & White Data Book!

Really helps when deciding which chemicles, and papers to use.  Also has charts of temps and times for each step of the process.


----------



## luis.martins (Feb 11, 2005)

Get Tim Rudman's - The photographer's master printing course, it's one of the best darkroom books I've ever read.


----------

